# las vegas gun show jan 20-21 2007



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i may wait for that before making my purchase for the walther 99..
usually the deals are better there...i hope.
but i will be calling around my local gun shops to check to see if they have any on stock..

btw..all the guns i purchased..i paid 50-70 bucks higher than what was sold at the recent gun show i attended..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, have fun at the show.

If U want an A/S, be aware that they are only being imported in very limited numbers. They stopped last fall. Then, started reimporting the A/S around Spring 06. The A/S is off of the Walther website again, so they may have once again stopped. I don't know.

If U find an A/S for under $600, I'd get it as soon as U see it.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

The current site show shows the full size AS, but not the compact. I agree, if you find a AS for under $600, get it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jenglish said:


> The current site show shows the full size AS, but not the compact. I agree, if you find a AS for under $600, get it.


Well, that's good news. Last time I looked, the A/S was not showing on their site. In fact, it's been the topic of discussion on some other sites....


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Here si an AS for 523.80
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/21_55/products_id/32922


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

yes...i saw that too..but it's in blue..
i want one in black..

btw...why do they keep asking me (the gun dealers) if i want the walther version or the s & w version of the firearm??

what is the difference and which is better....???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> yes...i saw that too..but it's in blue..
> i want one in black..
> 
> btw...why do they keep asking me (the gun dealers) if i want the walther version or the s & w version of the firearm??
> ...


Blue is "black" - I guess people are used to saying "blue steel."

There is Black, tan and green for the A/S. That's all.

The tan/desert is only for the 40 cal full size QA. And, to be honest, I think the color is ugly. Its too light of a color. I've seen these for under $500 a while back at a show - new.

The green ones - Typically in QA. Only green A/S models are prior to 2003 - the old frames.

Since then, they only import the black A/S models.

All the P99s have Smith and Wesson stamped on the slide, because S&W is the importer. But, the guns are 100% german. The "Smith" version they may be referring to is the SW99. Its basically a clone of the A/S. They quit making them at the end of 2005, but U can still find new models on store shelves. The SW990L is still being made - and this is basically the S&W clone of the QA Walther.

If U can, get the Walther. I have both, and like both. But, I have a slight preference to the Walther. It looks kewler. And, while my SW99 is very accurate, I can shoot just a bit better with the P99 A/S. I mean, the difference is slight, but it is there.

Last year, I gave up on getting an A/S fullsize - I couldn't find on in my area. So, I bought the SW99. But this year when they started importing the A/S again, I finally got one


----------

